# Black edition in Storm white



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi - does anyone have any decent pictures of a car in this spec? Tried the members gallery and elsewhere but can't seem to find one. Need to finalise my choice of colour soon!

Thanks.


----------



## rweerasi (Apr 24, 2008)

*Storm White Black Edition*

They have a storm white premium demonstrator at Nissan Mill Hill.
might be worth a trip to get a look. 

They also have a Black Black edition in the showroom.
The Storm White looks awesome IMHO.
:squintdan


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, I saw a premium edition car at Marshalls, although it was pre-PDI so wasnt shown in it's best light. I was keen to see a black edition so that I could see how the darker wheels look.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Look in the gallery and you'll find some.
Gallery - GTR OWNERS CLUB
I saw this car in the flesh in Geneva and it it was absolutely stunning. In my view, the darker wheels suit the white and red cars best.


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Tr8kr (May 25, 2008)

J'en peut plus d'attendre c'est exactement ce modele que j'attend depuis Mars 2008 livraison fin mai 2009 et merci pour la photo juste une question c'est le Nissan HPC de quelle ville ?


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

I have a couple of pictures, but really you need to go and see one. I was in the exact situation as you wondering if the new white is good enough, and if the black wheels go with it.

Luckily, the answer is yes, and yes


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks very much! I've been worried about whether the white is too bling for me, but on the other hand my second choice silver is another 1400 quid and doesnt suit the black wheels as well in my opinion.


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Tr8kr said:


> J'en peut plus d'attendre c'est exactement ce modele que j'attend depuis Mars 2008 livraison fin mai 2009 et merci pour la photo juste une question c'est le Nissan HPC de quelle ville ?


Je crois que ce photo est pris au HPC d'Oxford. / I think this photo is of the HPC in Oxford.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

Not my car ..

Does this help ... Not a 'black edition' car .. Premium.

In the flesh the paint goes very well with the wheels ..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone else noticed the little rectangle moulding design under the front lights on the UK cars ,whats that about ?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Headlamp Washer. It's a requirement for cars in the UK that have xenon headlamps.


Rich


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

that's gorgeous


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

OMG white in THE colour for the GTR IMO!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

mmmm maybe i should have gone for white , just out of interest, have Nissan put silvered bulbs in the indicators, as there's no nasty orange to be seen on them? (sorry yet to see a UK car in the metal!!!), but if so it saves me one more ting to buy for her (Counting the days now :smokin


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

No, but easy to change ..


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

I do like the paint .. I have a thing about paint ..... especially with Zymol or Swissvax Crystal Rock on it .... with these the paint would 'pop' even more


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Andyuk911 said:


> No, but easy to change ..


Thanks, Mmm looks like silvered ones in the sides and orange for the front then?, i bet it's bumper off job to change them though lol, anyone know what indicator bulbs it takes alround? i would assume the same wedge type as the 350, but if some one could confirm, then i cann get them ordrered and fitted before collection 

Cheers


----------



## RS54 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Storm White*

Agree-the storm white at Mill Hill looks stunning. I am looking for a black edition storm white, gather there are none available for @ least 12 months! Anyone seen the ultimate silver, and if so, is it very special?


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

PaulRS who I know has a silver car .... but I have not seen it in the flesh yet ... he has posted pixs ..but none mega close:bawling:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

RS54 said:


> Agree-the storm white at Mill Hill looks stunning. I am looking for a black edition storm white, gather there are none available for @ least 12 months! Anyone seen the ultimate silver, and if so, is it very special?


Personally having seen it in the flesh several times, I was very underwhelmed.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

RS54 said:


> Agree-the storm white at Mill Hill looks stunning. I am looking for a black edition storm white, gather there are none available for @ least 12 months! Anyone seen the ultimate silver, and if so, is it very special?


Storm White Black Edition in Westway Oxford Showroom :thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Any more pics of Black edition in white people?


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

Is Storm White the Uk colour, and is it Pearl White????


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

Amos, it is not pearl white ... with the right LSP it will be even more stunning. I think that will also apply to U Silver ....:thumbsup:


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

Andyuk911 said:


> Amos, it is not pearl white ... with the right LSP it will be even more stunning. I think that will also apply to U Silver ....:thumbsup:



In the photos above, there is a pearl or metallic in the paint of some sort.....

It doesn't look like FLAT white......


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

It's not flat white ... it is a metalic white .. but does not have the pearl look ... it looks brilliant in the flesh .. HTH:thumbsup:


----------



## Miracle (May 3, 2009)

Andyuk911 said:


> I do like the paint .. I have a thing about paint ..... especially with Zymol or Swissvax Crystal Rock on it .... with these the paint would 'pop' even more


Hi Andy,

Im in love with this paint, I need one of these GTR35's so bad, dealership said I can have one by August at the latest, then its gonna get lots of Crystal rock! 

`Many thanks for posting these pictures, I've been searching for ages for photos of this paint in the sun!! 

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## skyline-kiddo (Dec 22, 2008)

Frenchie said:


>



Is this in Kidlington, Oxford?
If it I sat in that same GTR today... and there was 2more there! :clap:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

What other colours do they have ?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I thought that storm white was the UK white and not a pearl finish.

Mine should be here in 3-5 weeks.

Kp


----------



## sgw62 (Jan 17, 2009)

you simply have to see this colour in the flesh! it is amazing! picking my black edition / storm white up on tuesday!!


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Luck you :thumbsup: 

September cant come quick enough :bawling: What a wait :bawling:


CJ


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I went for a test drive on the road today with Westover - not drivien one on the road yet - just at the track.

It is even better than I remember, here are some more pictures . . . . 





































The car is stonking!!!!!

Kp


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the pics but more about the test drive...


----------



## GOLDMINE (Apr 5, 2009)

good luck with the cleaning


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

GOLDMINE said:


> good luck with the cleaning


Try Crystal Rock, that will keep it clean .:squintdan... the dirt will just flow off .... that is why people wax cars ... unwaxed cars get dirty quickly


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

OK

Lets deal with the cleaning comment first, Goldmine - I had a White M3 a few years ago and everyone said it was going to be a nightmare to keep clean, well after having a black car (never again) I thought what the hell. I was shocked how clean it looked, it hid the dirt really, really well - the only time it looked bad was on those really wet and dirty winters days when the gritters had been out and the roads were pure nasty, other than that it always looked very clean and that was only one wash a week.

Test Drive
Coming from a 911 C2S the first thing you notice is just how big the GTR is - I drove one at Silverstone but when there are nothing but GTRs in a car park their size is somewhat deceptive, that added with the width of the track really does rob you of the perception of size. 


So we get into the car, the cockpit is very well laid out but does feel compact considering the size of the car. The materials look very nice and there is a firm clunk when you shut the door. When you get a bit more familiar with the interior you do realise that there is not that much real leather but the reproduction stuff is very soft and looks like it will be nice and easy to clean. The alloy bits are the same, the stuff you touch often is alloy the stuff you don’t - aint. The steering wheel and the dials are all produced to move together both telescopically and vertically which is a very nice touch and makes setting the car up for the individual a breeze. The LCD display is touch screen which I had not noticed before today and it is fully configurable so you can select which dials you want in the first screen. From memory there is boost, oil temp, engine temp, traction split front and rear. You can also see tyre pressure, fuel economy and a myriad of other stuff. The screen also allows you to control the very nice Bose system and you can rip tracks from an audio CD straight to the HDD - there is also the inclusion of Blue Tooth on the UK cars which Nissan have added in - I was in the Black edition not sure about the other versions.

Now I am 5'11" and medium build and the seats were nice and snug – big people beware if you are really wide they may need to mould to your shape before they are properly comfortable, my wife is 5'9" and sat behind me with no issues at all (even when we were pressing on and she was bouncing about – more of that to come). I was going to skip the tinted windows as my little boy will be in the back of the car but the rear windows are tiny and only a full grown teen would be able to see out the wide windows but I am still not sure.

Now with the car ready to drive we stuck it in to auto and pulled out the garage, the standard auto is very nice and will up-shift for you at a reasonable point in the rev range, one click on the paddle activates manual mode or click the gear stick to M and you have control (if you needed manual mode quick and a lower gear just click the right paddle twice and it gives you manual and drops it a cog). Out onto the open back roads in Bournemouth and now with the car warmed up and it was time for some fun. 

We pulled round a roundabout and the Nissan dude gave me the nod to get going (baring in mind I do not know the roads he acted as a co-pilot). Flooring it the car shot off, it auto up-shifted to third and we were moving, at this point all the settings were in standard and the car was working well. Putting the gearbox to R I went for it again, the first thing you notice is how much quicker the shift is in R mode - through the first few bends I was not pushing on hard as I have heard so much bad feedback regarding the runflats (it's all crap they are fine and they grip well) once I had confidence in the car I started threading the corners together up - I did not realise that the steering is electronically damped and gets heavier as you start to up the speed - it worked very well and whilst not as pin sharp as my 997 C2S it was not far behind in terms of feel and feedback. 
The car is big and heavy but keeps a good degree of agility, it changes direction well with smooth inputs - staying tactile all the while but!!!!! if you grab or snatch at the wheel it turns into a Ferrari 360 and gets very upset (great fun, just like the R8 you can easily forget it is AWD). 

With the shocks now set in to R mode the car firms up nicely, not too hard but as firm as a good road or track should require. The rubber, now near its edge of adhesion really made you appreciate the tranny and it works impeccably. I came round the next corner and nailed it flat, the rear started to slide and the front was given some extra power which then pulled the car’s nose in tighter to the corner but (to my surprise let the rear stay lairy) all the time building boost, as we came out of this corner it was all systems go and as I straighten her up it was like I had been fired from a canon. Onto the straight and up through the gears building speed all the time the car felt awesome. 911s do a good job of creating the feeling of speed (like being on the back of a motor bike) but big cars tend to lose this ability - not the GTR, we were moving and the car let you know it. Up until this point I had not really had a need to drop the anchors as the road flowed very well but were coming to the end of the straight and I had been told there was a junction up ahead so with the car still accelerating hard I nailed the brakes - OMG they stop and stop very well - for a heavy car it pulls up as quick as it sets off. Now I am a hard driver so I use the brakes in two ways, the first to shave off a little speed when required (the GTR allows this - even mid corner without getting upset) the other way is full on pedal through the floor, the GTR coped admirably with both.

On the way back we played with some of the other stuff like comfort mode on the shocks - which I am sure will make motorway mauling even more pleasurable. I also played around with the LCD and the scrolled through the settings - there are a few and it will take a while to remember where they all are - space shuttle style. I also tried things like the aircon - works well and can get quite cold. The heated seats are also very nice but be careful as they are really easy to knock on without realising. I also found out that the anti scratch paint is not just a few extra coats of lacquer but I am told will actually heal itself. The cabin build is ok but could be better and I would have paid an extra couple of thousand for some more leather and metal, that said it is still a nice enough place to be and if you are doing things right you will be looking out the front window (or side) with a smile on your face and racing heart - not trying to work out if there interior is better than a merc of the same price.

All in all an awesome car I did not want to get out and give it back and I cannot wait to get mine next month - I have wanted a Skyline since I first saw one and if I could have bought a new R34 a few years ago I would have never owned a 911. It is a Skyline . . . . yes it is!!! There was the older models then the R32 came along, the R33, the R34 and now an R35. Its far more Skyline than any other car since the VspecII R34 and it is still has all the DNA that made the Skyline stand for what it does today. It is not just a Skyline anymore, it is by far the best car I have driven for under 100K. It is also the best car you can buy today with 4 seats not matter what ze Germanz say. It is the GT-R and for that Nissan deserve a round of applause.

Kp


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sgw62 said:


> you simply have to see this colour in the flesh! it is amazing! picking my black edition / storm white up on tuesday!!


all GTRs better in the flesh IMHO


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

@Kp

Nice write up buddy. Shame they wouldnt let you take her home!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> @Kp
> 
> Nice write up buddy. Shame they wouldnt let you take her home!


I would have loved to take it there and then - would have prolly paid full price for the demo car at that point in time.

Kp


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Kp,

Great write up.......if i could have found the right words to descirbe everytime i drive my car then that would have been it.

On a side note..........how long before a white or silver GTR is liveried up Rozzer style as a PR stunt for the Police like they have done with various supercars??.


----------



## Kenty (May 17, 2009)

*GTR in White*

I have 2000 miles on a Black edition in White - it is THE colour for the Black edition. I am very pleased with it - the metallic finish is fantastic in the sun!! Just need more sun.


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

Kenty said:


> I have 2000 miles on a Black edition in White - it is THE colour for the Black edition. I am very pleased with it - the metallic finish is fantastic in the sun!! Just need more sun.


I would love to see some pictures if you have time to post them. I need to decide very soon on my colour and am still undecided.. Thanks!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

MDR, look one page back ....


----------



## mdr (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah i saw those but always keen to see more!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I was set on white until I saw the shots of the Red one now I am not so sure - it looks very hot!!!

Kp


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

mdr said:


> yeah i saw those but always keen to see more!


You could drive to West London Nissan at Mill Hill, they have two white ones in the showroom right now, one Black edition and one premium. The darker wheels look superb on an already stunning car...........


----------



## Chris Legg (Jul 10, 2009)

We have 15 GTRs on site (all sold & going out this month) in every colour and model combo except red (which is stunning BTW).

Call in/me for details

Chris Legg

Sales Executive
Westway NIssan Oxford (HPC)


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are a few shots of mine




























The only problem with white is it is a bitch to photograph and always makes the wheels look darke than they are.

Kp


----------



## Andy Sargeant (Jul 11, 2009)

Just chuck a load of race stripes on it, that will break up that white, Ha, Ha.

Do like it but still un-sure, I am down to three choices, Black, White or Met Grey, oh why can't I make up my mind.

Andy.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I was going for white, but wasn't impressed when I saw the colour in the flesh.

It's more like a white that's been in the sun for years and faded.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> I was going for white, but wasn't impressed when I saw the colour in the flesh.
> 
> It's more like a white that's been in the sun for years and faded.


Should have gone to Specsavers....


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I was not sure on the colour - I picked white to start with but the white they had at Silverstone looked crap. So then I went for DMG but so did everyone else and when I saw the revised Storm White I knew it was the colour for me. I totally love the black but for some reason the black shows so much orange peel in the 4 or 5 black cars I saw which put me off as did owning few black cars before - which were a pain in the arse to keep clean.

The white looks good but once it has had a good polish, seal and wax it looks awesome - in the sun you cannot look at the car as the metalic flake is blinding.

I love it 

Kp


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Here are a few shots of mine ... ...


I was worried I'd made the wrong colour choice ... but your pics have calmed me down! Thanks mate!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I got my brother who can use a camera way better than I can to do these yesterday.



















This one if my fav - photoshop I know . . .










Kp


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I would say the first shot is a very accurate idea of the colour.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I'd say they both are - the difference is the 2nd one was taken with the sun very high - was actually a test shot when we got there.

The paint almost looks silver in very bright sun - the panoramic one was taken about 7:45 in the evening just as the sun started set over the hill where we were so you get less "ping" off the paint.

Kp


----------



## Grum71 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pie-Man said:


> I was worried I'd made the wrong colour choice ... but your pics have calmed me down! Thanks mate!


All a personal choice with colour. I initially opted for silver but, after owning an E90 M3 last year in white decided to colour change to the same. The white was then changed from Pikes Peak to the rather nice pearlescent. I'm glad I did....although the grey is very nice - especially with some do do juice polish added

<a href="http://s942.photobucket.com/albums/ad268/grum71/?action=view&current=All3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad268/grum71/All3.jpg" border="0" alt="GTR/Lambo/S4"></a>

<a href="http://s942.photobucket.com/albums/ad268/grum71/?action=view&current=GTRCJSrear.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad268/grum71/GTRCJSrear.jpg" border="0" alt="GTR CJS rear"></a>

<a href="http://s942.photobucket.com/albums/ad268/grum71/?action=view&current=GTrgaraged2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad268/grum71/GTrgaraged2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

No, only the first one. It has a yellow hue, which is why I didn't go for white.

The second one the white is much colder. I would of gone for white if it was like the second shot.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Chuck, I know what your saying but until you have seen the car in all types of weather and light I think it is hard to have a full idea - the colour changes constantly - if it was the yellow'ish pearl all the time then I think it would not work.

The colour moves round the car as the day goes from morning to night.

As with all things, it is down to taste - you clearly have none 

Kp


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I can only say what I saw, indoors, outdoors in sunlight and overcast it still was an off yellow. 

Strangely there was a white Volvo just opposite. It was completely different to the GTR white, much cooler in colour and a white that to me is white.


----------



## Grum71 (Nov 12, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Chuck, I know what your saying but until you have seen the car in all types of weather and light I think it is hard to have a full idea - the colour changes constantly - if it was the yellow'ish pearl all the time then I think it would not work.
> 
> The colour moves round the car as the day goes from morning to night.
> 
> ...



DING DING> "Back to your corners and come out when you hear the bell. No punching below the waist and lets have a good, clean fight":thumbsup:

I have a white one so my monies with KR55.....:runaway:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

ChuckUK said:


> No, only the first one. It has a yellow hue, which is why I didn't go for white.
> 
> The second one the white is much colder. I would of gone for white if it was like the second shot.


When you see a UK and an import togther the differance is not much at all ,also pics on here of the two whites are impossible to judge due to camera's and screen settings on the pc .


----------



## Andy Sargeant (Jul 11, 2009)

Well my son and I have been having a good look and are torn between White and Black, we are hoping to go look this weekend at T/Wells, I hope they have both colours, will ring and check first.

Where are you in the deep south ? anywhere near Reigate ?

Could always pop down and have a look.

Andy.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

Some advise for you Andy based on how you care for cars.

If you know what a TWO bucket wash is, then buy the black car, if not stick to the white.

A black car will soon look awful washed with the weekly grit bucket that most people use. I have watched a new black 09 reg Mazda having it's paint destroyed ...

Even if you plan to buy white .. buy one of these ....


----------

